# Exchange old bus tickets with new



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

*Athens News - 28 Jan 2011 *

The new higher public transport fares announced by the government will start to apply in Athens from Tuesday February 1. Tickets bought in advance at the old prices will continue to be valid for use until February 14. 

As of February 15, and until April 1 the old tickets can be traded for new tickets of equal value at the Athens urban transport organisation (Oasa) headquarters at 25 Metsovou Street in Athens and at the Syntagma and Panepistimio metro stations. (ANA)


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

IrinaP said:


> *Athens News - 28 Jan 2011 *
> 
> The new higher public transport fares announced by the government will start to apply in Athens from Tuesday February 1. Tickets bought in advance at the old prices will continue to be valid for use until February 14.
> 
> As of February 15, and until April 1 the old tickets can be traded for new tickets of equal value at the Athens urban transport organisation (Oasa) headquarters at 25 Metsovou Street in Athens and at the Syntagma and Panepistimio metro stations. (ANA)


.....

purely as a matter of interest and without wishing to incur your wrath......the new tickets are how much?


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

xenos said:


> .....
> 
> purely as a matter of interest and without wishing to incur your wrath......the new tickets are how much?


The tickets have gone up to euro 1.40 for one and a half hour.


----------

